# Craftworld 2000 point list



## Mofoman78 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello there,

Hoping to pick the brain of any Craftworld enthusiasts who can help me put together something close to resembling a competitive list. Looking to use at a local club not for tournaments yet. What I’ve got so far is:

Battalion:

Ulthwe 

HQ
Eldrad Ulthran - 150
(Guide, Doom, Executioner)
Farseer - 110
(Shuriken pistol, Witchblade)
(Guide, Doom)

Troops:

10 x Guardian Defenders - 80
10 x Guardian Defenders - 80
10 x Guardian Defenders - 80

* All Guardians + Eldrad and Farseer will be riding in Wave Serpents

Heavy Support:

Fireprism - 160
(Twin Shuriken Catapult)
Fireprism - 160
(Twin Shuriken Catapult)
Fireprism - 160
(Twin Shuriken Catapult)

Dedicated Transport

Wave Serpent - 129
(Twin Shuriken Cannon, Twin Shuriken Catapult) 
Wave Serpent - 129
(Twin Shuriken Cannon, Twin Shuriken Catapult) 
Wave Serpent - 129
(Twin Shuriken Cannon, Twin Shuriken Catapult)

Airwing Detachment 

Aliatoc

Flyer

Hemlock Wraithfighter - 210
(Spirit Stones)
Hemlock Wraithfighter - 210
(Spirit Stones)
Hemlock Wraithfighter - 210
(Spirit Stones)

Total Points - 1997

Any opinions on this list would be most welcome.


----------

